#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα με υγρασία

## chrigian4

καλησπέρα σας 
το πρόβλημα μου είναι το εξής. μενω στον τελευταίο όροφο πολυκατοικίας αρκετά παλιάς (1976 έτος κατασκευής)  στην οποία δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ εργασία μόνωσης στεγανοποίησης. Πριν 2  περίπου χρόνια στο ταβάνι της κρεβατοκάμαρας παρουσιάστηκε υγρασία. αναζητήσαμε την αιτία του προβλήματος και καταλήξαμε στα χαλασμένα -τρύπια λουκία. φυσικά φωναξαμε έναν υδραυλικό ο οποίος "επισκευάσε" τα χαλασμένα λουκία. ο εν λόγω κύριος αφού έφτιαξε τα λουκία δεν έκανε καμία επισκευή γύρω από το στόμιο τους (το μερεμέτι που λέμε) με αποτέλεσμα τον αμέσως επόμενο χειμώνα το πρόβλημα της υγρασίας να επανεμφανιστεί και να επεκταθεί και στα υπόλοιπα δωματια κάτω από τα λουκία που επισκευάσε. να σημεωσω εδώ πως είχαμε βάψει τα ταβάνια με χρώμα ειδικό για υγρασία. πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι συζητήσαμε με τους υπόλοιπους ενοίκους να επισκευάσουμε τα λουκία ξανά σωστά και να γίνει στεγανοποίηση στην ταράτσα. εδω κάπου πρέπει να αναφέρω πως τα κοινόχρηστα δεν πληρώνονται εδώ και καιρό από αρκετά διαμερίσματα και ο λόγος είναι προσωπικές διαμάχες των ενοίκων (16  οικογένειες μαζί με εμάς) με αποτέλεσμα να μένουμε κατά καιρούς χωρίς ασανσέρ ρεύμα συνεργείο καθαρισμού και φυσικά πετρέλαιο. Και όταν καταφέρνουμε να καλύψουμε κάποιο από τα παραπάνω έξοδα αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί 5 οικογένεις είμαστε τυπικοί στις υποχρεώσεις μας και με αυτά τα χρήματα καλύπτουμε τα βασικά. φυσικά το κόστος της στεγανοποίησης δε μπορεί να καλυφθεί με όλη αυτή την άρνηση που επικρατεί. το πρόβλημα όμως δεν μπορεί να πάρει άλλη παράταση γιατί έχουμε αρχίσει να φοβόμαστε μην μας πέσει ο σοβάς στο κεφάλι... με το που ανοίξει ο καιρός θα προχωρήσουμε σε εργασίες στεγανοποίησης. 

από εσάς θέλω πληροφορίες σε 2 θέματα. αρχικά θέλω να μου προτείνετε οικονομικούς τρόπους στεγανοποίησης (όχι θερμομόνωσης). νομίζω πως η επικρατέστερη επιλογή είναι αυτό το λευκό επικαλειπτικό υλικό  που απλά γίνετε μια επικαληψη στεγνώνει και μετά είναι σαν λάστιχο. συμφωνείτε η έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?  

ένα κομμάτι περίπου 20 τ.μ. της ταράτσας είναι μπαλκόνι γκαρσονιέρας η οποία είναι χτισμένη στην ταράτσα. το κομμάτι αυτό πρέπει να στεγανοποιηθεί οπωσδήποτε γτ εκεί εντοπίζετε και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα υγρασίας αλλά επειδή είναι μωσαϊκό και ιδιόκτητος χώρος δεν θέλω να χαλάσει η όψη του. υπάρχει κάποιο διάφανο υλικό που θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω εκεί?  

επίσης θέλω συμβουλές με το νομικό κομμάτι. ξέρω πως πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε δικηγόρο αλλά σε πρώτη φάση οποιαδηπουτε συμβουλή από δική σας εμπειρία θα ήταν χρήσιμη. αρχικά δεν γνωρίζω αν πρέπει για να είμαι 100 % τυπικός να βγάλω άδεια για να ξεκινήσω της εργασίες. επίσης δεν γνωρίζω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να διεκδικήσω από τους ιδιοκτήτες το πόσο που τους ανάλογεί να πληρώσουν. 

όπως καταλάβατε έχω σκοπό να πληρώσω μόνος μου την εργασία και τα υλικά και μετά να ζητήσω τα χρήματα από τους υπόλοιπους ιδιοκτήτες. αλλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο κεφάλαιο ψάχνω τον οικονομικότερο αποτελεσματικό τρόπο.

ζητώ συγγνώμη για την έκταση του κειμένου. οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή θα ήταν χρήσιμη. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------

